# Miss Italia 2019: commenti



## fabri47 (6 Settembre 2019)

Topic per commentare la finale di *Miss Italia 2019*, ottantesima edizione, che segna il ritorno in Rai del concorso dopo 6 anni di assenza dalla tv di Stato. 

La kermesse andrà in onda stasera, in prima serata, su *Rai 1* con la conduzione di *Alessandro Greco*. A decidere le eliminazioni ed il vincitore sarà il televoto, mentre la giuria si occuperà del ripescaggio.

Sotto spoiler, i nomi delle 80 concorrenti aspiranti Miss:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Alessandra Boassi – Miss Valle D’Aosta
Chiara Savino – Miss Piemonte
Carolina Stramare Miss Lombardia
Cecilia Bernardis – Miss Trentino Alto Adige
Jennifer Pavesi – Miss Friuli Venezia Giulia
Elisa Cecchin – Miss Veneto
Marialaura Caccia – Miss Liguria
Giulia Leonardi – Miss Emilia
Virginia Avanzolini – Miss Romagna
Chiara Gorgeri – Miss Toscana
Leila Rossi – Miss Umbria
Giulia Ciarlantini – Miss Marche
Francesca Persiani – Miss Abruzzo
Flavia Natalini – Miss Lazio
Angela Etiope – Miss Campania
Christine Fegatilli – Miss Molise
Giada Pezzaioli – Miss Puglia
Annalisa Alfieri – Miss Calabria
Maria Zito – Miss Basilicata
Serena Petralia – Miss Sicilia
Benedetta Casciano – Miss Sardegna
Giorgia Pianta – Miss Jesolo
Alice Mocenni – Miss Venezia M9
Sofia Silvana Plescia – Miss Milano 2019
Susanna Giovanardi – La Prima Miss dell’Anno
Giulia Nora – Miss Cinema Liguria
Simona Viola – Miss Cinema Marche
Letizia Santullo – Miss Cinema Abruzzo
Ilaria Del Vescovo – Miss Cinema Lazio
Ilaria Petruccelli – Miss Cinema Puglia
Maria T. Corso – Miss Cinema Sicilia Ovest
Marianna Montagnino – Miss Eleganza Piemonte e Valle D’Aosta
Sofia Raccanello – Miss Eleganza Veneto
Sabrina Baldi – Miss Eleganza Emilia Romagna
Linda Volpi – Miss Eleganza Umbria
Erika Filosa – Miss Eleganza Molise
Myriam Melluso – Miss Eleganza Calabria
Marika Sette – Miss Eleganza Sicilia Est
Martina Pagani – Miss Sorriso Lombardia
Izabela Lamallari – Miss Sorriso Trentino Alto Adige
Jenny Stradiotto – Miss Sorriso Veneto
Francesca Licini – Miss Sorriso Liguria
Gaia Foglini – Miss Sorriso Marche
Chiara Filippi – Miss Sorriso Lazio
Floriana Russo – Miss Sorriso Puglia
Gaia Marini – Miss Sorriso Sardegna
Cler Bosco – Miss Sport Friuli Venezia Giulia
Matilde Cecchi – Miss Sport Toscana
Alessia Del Regno – Miss Sport Campania
Laura Tortorici – Miss Sport Sicilia Ovest
Valentina Mura – Miss Sport Sardegna
Iryna Nicoli – Miss Miluna Lombardia
Alessia Orlandi – Miss Miluna Friuli Venezia Giulia
Angelica Campanella – Miss Miluna Veneto
Maria Gabrielli – Miss Miluna Marche
Lucilla Nori – Miss Miluna Lazio
Cosmary Fasanelli – Miss Miluna Puglia
Ida Bilancia – Miss Milena Basilicata
Angela Sette – Miss Miluna Sicilia Ovest
Jessica Genova – Miss Rocchetta Bellezza Piemonte V.d’A.
Mariagrazia Donadoni – Miss Rocchetta Bellezza Lombardia
Sevmi Fernando – Miss Rocchetta Bellezza Veneto
Giorgia Vitali – Miss Rocchetta Bellezza Umbria
Francesca Tramice – Miss Rocchetta Bellezza Lazio
Caterina Di Fuccia – Miss Rocchetta Bellezza Campania
Maria Campaniello – Miss Rocchetta Bellezza Puglia
Antonietta Mollica – Miss Rocchetta Bellezza Basilicata
Giulia Vitaliti – Miss Rocchetta Bellezza Sicilia Est
Erica Ceste – Miss Be Much Piemonte e Valle d’Aosta
Alessia Pasqualon – Miss Be Much Lombardia
Eleonora Mezzanotte – Miss Be Much Trentino Alto Adige
Giulia D’Orlando – Miss Be Much Friuli Venezia Giulia
Alessia Lamberti – Miss Be Much Liguria
Caterina Martelli – Miss Be Much Emilia Romagna
Emily Bolognesi – Miss Be Much Toscana
Teresa A. Fusco – Miss Be Much Campania
Valentina Pesaresi – Miss Cinema Roma
Federica Fonisto – Miss Napoli Linkem
Greta Bianchi – Miss Riviera Abruzzo Linkem
Lucrezia Terenzi – Miss Etruria
A queste potrebbero aggiungersi le due riserve Domiziana Cappa (Miss Sport Calabria) e Alessandra Simeone (Miss Sorriso Campania).


----------



## Didaco (6 Settembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Topic per commentare la finale di *Miss Italia 2019*, ottantesima edizione, che segna il ritorno in Rai del concorso dopo 6 anni di assenza dalla tv di Stato.
> 
> La kermesse andrà in onda stasera, in prima serata, su *Rai 1* con la conduzione di *Alessandro Greco*. A decidere le eliminazioni ed il vincitore sarà il televoto, mentre la giuria si occuperà del ripescaggio.
> 
> ...



Normalmente il 90 percento delle ragazze che concorrono sono tranquillamente scartabili. Solo la restante minoranza è davvero notevole, ma la vincitrice non esce quasi mai da questo gruppo. In generale, ho la sensazione che le vere gnocche non partecipano.


----------



## bmb (6 Settembre 2019)

Didaco ha scritto:


> Normalmente il 90 percento delle ragazze che concorrono sono tranquillamente scartabili. Solo la restante minoranza è davvero notevole, ma la vincitrice non esce quasi mai da questo gruppo. In generale, ho la sensazione che le vere gnocche non partecipano.



In generale partecipa chi passa meglio sotto la scrivania.


----------



## Stex (6 Settembre 2019)

dovreste mettere foto x ogni concorrente...


----------



## Hellscream (6 Settembre 2019)

Approfittiamone per ricordare l'ultima VERA miss italia


----------



## fabri47 (6 Settembre 2019)

E' iniziato!


----------



## gabri65 (6 Settembre 2019)

Scusate se sono "vintage", ma per me la Lollo rimarrà per sempre la #1, nonostante il suo solo (ingiusto) 3^ posto nel '47.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Settembre 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Approfittiamone per ricordare l'ultima VERA miss italia



Altra categoria...


----------



## Aron (6 Settembre 2019)

C’è una pro tra le concorrenti: Giada Pezzaioli

Bellissima, però sarebbe una vittoria fin troppo pilotata se si aggiudicasse lei il titolo.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Settembre 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> C’è una pro tra le concorrenti: Giada Pezzaioli
> 
> Bellissima, però sarebbe una vittoria fin troppo pilotata se si aggiudicasse lei il titolo.



La 17 è la migliore. Altre, per me, notevoli 30, 37, 52, 57 e 70.


----------



## Aron (6 Settembre 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La 17 è la migliore. Altre, per me, notevoli 30, 37, 52, 57 e 70.



Livello molto alto quest’anno


----------



## fabri47 (6 Settembre 2019)

Poche belle veramente, sia di fisico che di faccia, come ormai succede da anni.

P.S: Impeccabile la conduzione di Greco, spero che dopo Miss Italia gli diano altri programmi e non lo lascino ingiustamente a casa ancora una volta, vedasi la vergognosa soppressione di Zero e Lode.


----------

